# Speed up defrost cycle on York Guard



## crazeehorse (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, can anyone tell me if there is a way to speed up the defrost cycle on an older York heatpump with the york guard module. I don't work on very many york units, so if there is a way to do this, I never learned it.


----------



## Saturatedpsi (Dec 1, 2011)

I believe those models had "demand" defrost controls, and to my knowledge, there's no way to decrease the time between initiates, since it's a function of delta T between the two temperature sensors.


----------



## crazeehorse (Jan 7, 2012)

I should be a little more specific. when the unit goes into defrost, it kicks out on a code 2, which is liquid line pressure exceeds 400 lbs. I believe this unit was overcharged. I recovered 2.0 lbs of r-22. but I need to be able to initiate a defrost cycle to make sure the pressure does not go too high again I was hoping to find a way to put it into a test mode without having an analyzer tool.


----------



## Saturatedpsi (Dec 1, 2011)

crazeehorse said:


> I need to be able to initiate a defrost cycle to make sure the pressure does not go too high again I was hoping to find a way to put it into a test mode without having an analyzer tool.


My bad... I just remembered having, and checked, some old service literature on those units. I didn't see any tricks for forcing a defrost cycle. :sad:


----------

